# Just got to love the non cyclist mindset



## iateyoubutler (28 Nov 2017)

I`m walking back home from picking up a few bits for tea tonight, and I bumped into one of my neighbours who had been walking her dog, "SO", she said "just tell me, now that you don`t have a car and it`s bitterly cold how you plan to get to work tomorrow?"

My answer "the same way as I always fecking get to work!!"

She looked at me stunned............................

The non-cycling fraternity have no clue, just because it`s cold I obviously have to become lazy. NO!!!!!!!


----------



## mjr (28 Nov 2017)

The idea of winter coats has been list to motorists now?


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Nov 2017)

Do you routinely swear at your neighbour?


----------



## xzenonuk (29 Nov 2017)

haha a bit harsh but she sounded a bit condecending so awesome reply


----------



## User32269 (29 Nov 2017)

Did you run over her dog?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2017)

I've had similar, got to work one morning 'glowing' slightly and some muppet says to me "I'll bet it's freezing on that thing this morning"


----------



## Fonze (29 Nov 2017)

I think she was stunned because you said 'fecking'
Think I would be ..


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

Freezing cold rain out there this morning, I also think anyone going by bike is slightly mad.


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2017)

I get similar astonishment when its -3C and I go for a run in a muscle vest. Weaklings just don't understand.


----------



## hoopdriver (29 Nov 2017)

At the opposite end of the scale, a few years ago I was out riding here in Sussex on a warm summers day - 26 degrees - and a woman remarked that it was awfully hot to be riding a bicycle. How could I stand to pedal in such heat. I replied that I was from Australia and really didn’t find it all that hot. She raised a sceptical eyebrow and said, “but surely, even in Australia, it doesn’t get _this hot_.”


----------



## subaqua (29 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Do you routinely swear at your neighbour?



only when they play music loud at 3am in the week. well i say me , its the wife that loses the plot then ...


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2017)

I have an even better solution. A. I don't have any neighbours and B. I don't work.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Freezing cold rain out there this morning


Isn't that what they call snow?


----------



## Moodyman (29 Nov 2017)

It's worse if you have a car and choose to cycle to work

My mother lives a few doors down and noticed my car outside my house daytime yesterday. She called me in the evening to give me an ear bashing for not using it.


----------



## mjr (29 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have a solution: I don't speak to my neighbours.


London?


----------



## XC26 (29 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> The idea of winter coats has been list to motorists now?



Most people seem to use their car as their coat and never leave the house without it.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2017)

I see this sometimes, it really is a case of no understandy. You've got a car and yet you've just gone and cycled 50 miles?


----------



## iateyoubutler (29 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5059938, member: 43827"]I didn't realise there was a non-cycling fraternity, any more than there is a cycling fraternity. But as a way of helping convince non-cyclists that cyclists are nobbers your response was spot on.[/QUOTE]
Non taken...............


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

I doubt some of us can uderstand what pleasure some people get out of driving.


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Freezing cold rain out there this morning, I also think anyone going by bike is slightly mad.


It's funny stuff that snow...

Edit: Damn @Phaeton beat me to it.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Freezing cold rain out there this morning, I also think anyone going by bike is slightly mad.



Below freezing at 4.30am this morning for my 20km commute. 10 minutes after setting off I was toasty warm. After 30 minutes I should have been stopping to take something off. Arrived after 54 minutes. Glad of the shower. Riding in winter is great if you have the right gear. Getting out of the house is the hard bit.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

Freezing rain develops when falling snow encounters a layer of warm air aloft, typically around the 800 mbar (800 hPa) level, causing the snow to melt and become rain. As the rain continues to fall, it passes through a layer of subfreezing air just above the surface and cools to a temperature below freezing (0 °C or 32 °F). If this layer of subfreezing air is sufficiently deep, the raindrops may have time to freeze into ice pellets (sleet) before reaching the ground. However, if the subfreezing layer of air at the surface is very shallow, the rain drops falling through it will not have time to freeze and they will hit the ground as supercooled rain. When these supercooled drops make contact with the ground, power lines, tree branches, aircraft, or anything else below 0 °C (32 °F), a portion of the drops instantly freezes, forming a thin film of ice, hence freezing rain.[4][5]


----------



## User32269 (29 Nov 2017)

It's scorchio here.


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> Non taken...............


A fun and friendly cycling community.


----------



## iateyoubutler (29 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> A fun and friendly cycling community.


That`s a laugh..........


----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> A fun and friendly cycling community.


Where's that then


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Where's that then




Over there.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Over there.


[pantomime]It's behind you[/pantomime]


----------



## simongt (29 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> You've got a car and yet you've just gone and cycled 50 miles?



I only commute a paltry 25 miles daily, but I get similar reactions; 'You have a car , but you CHOOSE to cycle in this weather - ? !  '

Yes - !


----------



## derrick (29 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Do you routinely swear at your neighbour?


Don't we all.


----------



## bigjim (29 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have a solution: I don't speak to my neighbours.


Shame.


----------



## bigjim (29 Nov 2017)

I have to force myself out in the cold. 3degrees yesterday for my 25 miler. I'm never sure how healthy it is to be doing that, but must admit, it is the ice that bothers me and the low sun that drivers use as an excuse for ploughing into you. Been off a few times on black ice. Hurts.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2017)

simongt said:


> I only commute a paltry 25 miles daily, but I get similar reactions; 'You have a car , but you CHOOSE to cycle in this weather - ? !  '
> 
> Yes - !



I no longer commute but when I did I came across all those types of reactions. I only ran a car during the last three years I was commuting but it confused everyone that I had a car but tended to only use it when it was wet.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Freezing rain develops when falling snow encounters a layer of warm air aloft, typically around the 800 mbar (800 hPa) level, causing the snow to melt and become rain. As the rain continues to fall, it passes through a layer of subfreezing air just above the surface and cools to a temperature below freezing (0 °C or 32 °F). If this layer of subfreezing air is sufficiently deep, the raindrops may have time to freeze into ice pellets (sleet) before reaching the ground. However, if the subfreezing layer of air at the surface is very shallow, the rain drops falling through it will not have time to freeze and they will hit the ground as supercooled rain. When these supercooled drops make contact with the ground, power lines, tree branches, aircraft, or anything else below 0 °C (32 °F), a portion of the drops instantly freezes, forming a thin film of ice, hence freezing rain.[4][5]


I think I fell asleep at "develops"


----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I think I fell asleep at "develops"


You did well


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

Phaeton said:


> You did well



Just no educating some people, he did very well.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Just no educating some people, he did very well.


I dont need to be educated. When I lay in bed and the trees are rustling and the rain and sleet is bouncing off the windows. I think it is going to be awful outside. In actual fact, once you are out it is never as bad as you thought it was going to be. 

But I am sure Screenmans lesson was very interesting if you like the ins and outs of weather patterns. I just ride through it. knowing about it doesnt help.


----------



## Spinney (29 Nov 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> But I am sure Screenmans lesson was very interesting if you like the ins and outs of weather patterns. I just ride through it. knowing about it doesnt help.


You don't find that contemplating the adiabatic lapse rate, slope angle of the front and supercooling modulus helps to take your mind off the sleet getting down your neck?


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

We get what we are given, I shall be out in it later and come back with a smile.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Nov 2017)

Spinney said:


> You don't find that contemplating the adiabatic lapse rate, slope angle of the front and supercooling modulus helps to take your mind off the sleet getting down your neck?


No not really. I wear a polar buff to prevent that.


----------



## Bodhbh (29 Nov 2017)

To be fair, I cried off this moring and took the bus - for the first time this year. Roads were wet when I looked out the window and frost on the roofs. And in the end I did spot some ice on the way in.


----------



## spen666 (29 Nov 2017)

subaqua said:


> only when they play music loud at 3am in the week. well i say me , its the wife that loses the plot then ...


I wish you'd stop with the swearing- I have to turn up my music to drown out your swearing


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2017)

Bodhbh said:


> To be fair, I cried off this moring and took the bus - for the first time this year. Roads were wet when I looked out the window and frost on the roofs. And in the end I did spot some ice on the way in.


I cried off last night, second night shift so only a few hours sleep, unlit lanes with knobbers driving like zombies and an injury that hurt every pedal stroke .


----------



## spen666 (29 Nov 2017)

@cyberknight , and @Bodhbh you should be banned from this place. its a disgrace to call yourselves cyclists and be posting on cyclechat when you are nothing but frauds





PS I may have my tongue in my cheek as I type this


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2017)

spen666 said:


> @cyberknight , and @Bodhbh you should be banned from this place. its a disgrace to call yourselves cyclists and be posting on cyclechat when you are nothing but frauds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would post what hurts but its embarrassing and biological .


----------



## spen666 (29 Nov 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I would post what hurts but its embarrassing and biological .



@cyberk Its ok, just post it on here, no one else will see it. I promise you wont here me laughing at your hurt


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2017)

spen666 said:


> @cyberk Its ok, just post it on here, no one else will see it. I promise you wont here me laughing at your hurt


lol


Spoiler



big number 2 , hairy bum,lotta wiping , sweaty ..... sore .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> At the opposite end of the scale, a few years ago I was out riding here in Sussex on a warm summers day - 26 degrees - and a woman remarked that it was awfully hot to be riding a bicycle. How could I stand to pedal in such heat. I replied that I was from Australia and really didn’t find it all that hot. She raised a sceptical eyebrow and said, “but surely, even in Australia, it doesn’t get _this hot_.”



You should have replied "Why, don't you like to get hot and sweaty?..."


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

cyberknight said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Drapolene required.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Drapolene required.


sudocrem in the med cabinet , the joys of young kids


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2017)

You walk into the office with your cycling kit on. Ready to pick up bag with work clothes in it. Did you cycle in today? No I like driving in this getup.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2017)

You walk into the office with your cycling kit on. Ready to pick up bag with work clothes in it. Did you cycle in today? No I like driving in this getup.


----------



## clid61 (30 Nov 2017)

Love the cold , wrapped up and arrive warm leaving work gone before many defrosters


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2017)

Defrosters? Doesn't everyone have a quick clear windscreen?


----------



## Lonestar (30 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> You walk into the office with your cycling kit on. Ready to pick up bag with work clothes in it. Did you cycle in today? No I like driving in this getup.



Yeah had that many times.I say no I came by tube.


----------



## FishFright (30 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> I get similar astonishment when its -3C and I go for a run in a muscle vest. Weaklings just don't understand.



Maybe you should try wearing shorts too?


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Defrosters? Doesn't everyone have a quick clear windscreen?



No because Ford kept it for themselves most if the time, great bit of kit though.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2017)

I feel sorry for all these VW and Audi drivers having to scrape.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2017)

I love not having to scrape my bike after a hard frost...


----------



## EasyPeez (1 Dec 2017)

I love a cold, winter ride and am never put off by the idea of feeling cold, but the ice on the way in this morning was nasty. Had to keep getting off and walking. So I guess there will now be days when I have to give up on my normal route and make a choice between riding the horrible main roads that I normally avoid like the plague or taking the car.


----------



## Winnershsaint (1 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> No because Ford kept it for themselves most if the time, great bit of kit though.


My Qashqai has one! Wife's Juke does not. Had it on my Fords since 2000. Brilliant!


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2017)

Scraping is for dangleberries, not windscreens.


----------



## snorri (1 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> I no longer commute but when I did I came across all those types of reactions. I only ran a car during the last three years I was commuting but it confused everyone that I had a car but tended to only use it when it was wet.


Reminds me of a work colleague who after buying his first car immediately put his bicycle into layup, only taking it out again on rainy days when he didn't want to get his new car wet.


----------



## Siclo (2 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5063906, member: 43827"]I hate scraping ice off the car windows but never have to do it. A kettle full of hot water works wonders. Instantly clear, no cold hands and doesn't frost up again.. People keep telling me it'll crack the glass but I've been doing it for around 40 years with no problems.[/QUOTE]

People who park on the road/cyclepath/pavement and do this should be forced to lie naked in the resulting puddle while it turns to black ice. Really boils my proverbial.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Dec 2017)

I've come across the non-cycling mindset at least a couple of times.

On the way to my static caravan in North Yorkshire I got a bit lost around Stockton.

To keep matters simple, I asked a passer-by for directions only to the next town - Yarm - about 10 or 15 miles away.

After telling me, he looked at my ebike and said with obvious incredulity: "How are you going to get there - on that?"

I didn't tell him I'd done 30 miles already and had another 20 or so to do after Yarm.

Similarly, on the forum York/Humber Bridge 104 mile circuit we were quizzed by a couple of ladies outside our first stop at Tesco in Goole.

The likes of @ColinJ, @Littgull and a couple of the others patiently explained what we were on with, but you could tell the ladies, while not thinking a group of middle aged men and women were all liars, couldn't grasp you could travel 104 miles on a bicycle.

As indeed I didn't, until I got involved with the cycling community on here and locally.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Dec 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> I love a cold, winter ride and am never put off by the idea of feeling cold, but the ice on the way in this morning was nasty. Had to keep getting off and walking. So I guess there will now be days when I have to give up on my normal route and make a choice between riding the horrible main roads that I normally avoid like the plague or taking the car.



Studded tyres, Andy, studded tyres is what you need.

They're grrrreat, although they sound like Rice Crispies rather than Frosties.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> I feel sorry for all these VW and Audi drivers having to scrape.


I assumed they all had a waiver allowing them to scrape only a single paperback book sized viewing hole through which to fulfil their tank driver fantasies.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I assumed they all had a waiver allowing them to scrape only a single paperback book sized viewing hole through which to fulfil their tank driver fantasies.



When I had company cars there used to be a kind of newsletter full of valid but somewhat patronisng advice etc, but there was the lovely phrase in their winter driving tips "don't drive off like a tank commander"


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Dec 2017)

The guys at my new workplace were generally quite impressed that I cycle. I had the usual "what will you do if it rains/snows?" and I replied "get wet/cold" but then it rained and I got mr6 to drive, and it hasn't snowed but it's been very cold so I caught the bus


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Dec 2017)

Profpointy said:


> When I had company cars there used to be a kind of newsletter full of valid but somewhat patronisng advice etc, but there was the lovely phrase in their winter driving tips "don't drive off like a tank commander"



Again a bit off-topic, but this reminds me of a court case involving a policeman accused of causing the death by his careless driving of a member of the public while he was on the way to an incident.

As part of the defence muddying the waters tactics, we spent hours going through the ins and outs of the Cleveland Police driving manual.

One phrase, however, I thought was worth remembering for all drivers.

'Drive to arrive.'


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Studded tyres, Andy, studded tyres is what you need.



Yes, I've looked into them previously but they seem to come no thinner than 35mm - no good for my commuter unless I take the mudguards off which, given the state of the paths this time of year and the efforts I went to to fit them, ain't going to happen!

Once I've had chance to do some work on my currently-out-of-action CX in the new year I'll have a look at fitting a pair to that.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Dec 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Yes, I've looked into them previously but they seem to come no thinner than 35mm - no good for my commuter unless I take the mudguards off which, given the state of the paths this time of year and the efforts I went to to fit them, ain't going to happen!
> 
> Once I've had chance to do some work on my currently-out-of-action CX in the new year I'll have a look at fitting a pair to that.



You are wise to do the homework.

First pair of studded tyres I bought fouled the rear mudguard badly, which would have been a nuisance to take off even if I wanted to because the rear dynamo light cable conduit was stuck to the underside of the 'guard.

Fortunately, my brother - who you met at Humber Bridge - was on the lookout for a pair, so he took the tyres off me.

He had some serviceable spare wheels after an upgrade, so he bought another cassette to enable him to have the studded tyres permanently mounted and ready to go.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2017)

I rode from the office to the pub for Christmas drinks. I was on my second pint by the time those in cars managed to get there.

During winter 2010 the snow came down with a vengeance a workday afternoon. I cycled home on the mtn bike and it took about 15 mins longer than normal on deserted back roads and bridleways. Next morning the office was full of tales of misery of hours stuck in traffic both the previous night and that morning. I was not too smug about it.


----------



## mjr (5 Dec 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Yes, I've looked into them previously but they seem to come no thinner than 35mm - no good for my commuter unless I take the mudguards off which, given the state of the paths this time of year and the efforts I went to to fit them, ain't going to happen!


Schwalbe winters (not marathon winter) come in a 30-622 now.

I'm still dithering about getting some for the folding bike (20" decimal tyres), but in that size they'd cost more than half as much as the bike at the moment. Maybe someone will discount them in the spring.


----------



## winjim (5 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> Schwalbe winters (not marathon winter) come in a 30-622 now.
> 
> I'm still dithering about getting some for the folding bike (20" decimal tyres), but in that size they'd cost more than half as much as the bike at the moment. Maybe someone will discount them in the spring.


30mm Schwalbe Winters just about fit under the guards on my Croix de Fer.


----------



## EasyPeez (6 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> He had some serviceable spare wheels after an upgrade, so he bought another cassette to enable him to have the studded tyres permanently mounted and ready to go.



That's a good idea. I should be in a similar position myself soon with the wheels so will look to do likewise for next year.


----------



## palinurus (6 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> I rode from the office to the pub for Christmas drinks. I was on my second pint by the time those in cars managed to get there.
> 
> During winter 2010 the snow came down with a vengeance a workday afternoon. I cycled home on the mtn bike and it took about 15 mins longer than normal on deserted back roads and bridleways. Next morning the office was full of tales of misery of hours stuck in traffic both the previous night and that morning. I was not too smug about it.



God, the snow stories...

Several times after snow colleagues have failed to make it home at all, getting stuck all night or staying with friends after abandoning their cars- often on fairly short journeys.

Never had a problem cycling in, at least twice I've arrived only to be turned away because the site was closed (sometimes they send out the warning texts after I've left)

Got stuck myself once in a car (note: I wasn't driving, and - yes- I should have decided to get the train) in Hungary a few years ago. 24 hours in the car, they sent in tanks! Easy for things to go wrong very quickly where there's drifting snow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Dec 2017)

Today did a walk around a reservoir. There were signs saying absolutely no cycling. It was a track designed for water company service vehicles. It was wide and a good surface. Surface perfect for a fairly level family cycle with no traffic. But no must ban cycling 'cause allowing it would be bad.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Dec 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> I`m walking back home from picking up a few bits for tea tonight, and I bumped into one of my neighbours who had been walking her dog, "SO", she said "just tell me, now that you don`t have a car and it`s bitterly cold how you plan to get to work tomorrow?"
> 
> My answer "the same way as I always fecking get to work!!"
> 
> ...



Perhaps it was because she thought you were a stunning stunt?


----------



## Lozz360 (8 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Today did a walk around a reservoir. There were signs saying absolutely no cycling. It was a track designed for water company service vehicles. It was wide and a good surface. Surface perfect for a fairly level family cycle with no traffic. But no must ban cycling 'cause allowing it would be bad.


Thames Water bans cycling around the local reservoir near me. I’ve assumed the reason is that a sudden gust of wind (not unusual on large reservoir) could blow you into the water which happens to be 40ft deep.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2017)

Lozz360 said:


> Thames Water bans cycling around the local reservoir near me. I’ve assumed the reason is that a sudden gust of wind (not unusual on large reservoir) could blow you into the water which happens to be 40ft deep.



No more likely to be blown in than if walking


----------

